# Alternative models for DE harpies



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Usually I'm willing to suck it up for metal mini's, since they just look so good and paint easier imo. However, I can't bring myself to order GW's DE harpies. Not only are they horrid looking they're expensive. Has anybody found any acceptable alternatives? I'm thinking plastic daemonetts with plasticard wings, but I'm wondering what others end up doing.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've seen the Witch Elves with Wings, Daemon Furies, Screamers, Winged miniboosnakes...


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

You can now buy the Harpy wings separately, and I've seen Daemonettes with other wings on. There's a range of Harpies by another manufacturer that I think look quite decent, although if you'd get away with it I dunno. 

They're funny models really as they're feral looking, so I don't think Witch Elves suit enough, and Daemonettes are overly daemonic and clawed. New Harpies please GW!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

i actually quite like the harpie models, and dont really see what gw would change about them other than if they were to do plastics, which i really wouldn't hold my breath for. have you ever looked at the models in the flesh so to speak? may be worth doing before you fully write them off


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I think they're reasonably good, but for what it would cost for a unit of them it becomes a case of "I'd rather pay a bit more for..." and buy some Black Guard or Executioners.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a conversion the other day that used ghoul bodies and deamonette heads as a base and they looked really good, very feral, I didn't recognise the wings that were used though.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> I saw a conversion the other day that used ghoul bodies and deamonette heads as a base and they looked really good, very feral, I didn't recognise the wings that were used though.


That sounds very promising, and $44 for 10 harpies is a sweet deal.


----------

